# Some fun on the basement layout



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

Just some fun from the other night...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGML2sRgWQI

plus gives a good look at the current layout progress (or lack of)


Philip


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't get the opportunity to watch too many videos, but I did view this one all the way through. That is a nice, tight, very attractive layout. Altogether it is very inspiring. I also didn't realize one could run THAT many cars on such a layout. I don't know, didn't count them, but the EFFECT was that of a large consist, so if that was your intention, it worked.  Every time I see one of these layouts by a fellow LSer I feel that the bar has once again been raised just one more notch. Good going !


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

One long train for such a layout. Looked to be about six or eight cars short of 'eating its own tail'. Was that all the rolling stock you have?


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

1st... thanks for the compliments...

2nd... Thats not all I have... its all that I like... Almost...

It is all the USA and Aristo stuff I have.. minus a few more cabooses... and some Bachmann Passenger Cars I ocassionaly run...

I have some more LGB and Bachmann stuff.... but the LGB are shorty Cars for the kids... and the Bachmann is the wrong time period, from when I 1st got into G scale (I hardly run it now at all)

So it is all I usually run... most of the time it is split into 2 trains... with some left over on the sidings...

I try to keep the trains in the 12-14 car range or under so the won't look weird...

I am going to add to the layout a bit... with 2 small sidings/yards at each end... then I can do some point to point switching and such... (and store more stuff on the layout without looking cramped up)

I need to get started on the scenery and detail stuff...



Philip


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Philip, 

That's a great layout and some excellent trackwork to keep that train on the track. 

Thanks for sharing! 

Alan


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.  Always nice to see some opering there RR and having fun.  Looks good.  Later RJD


----------

